# ماكينات تحكم رقمى بالكمبيوترcnc تصنيع بخبرات محلية مصرية



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعاً

اولاً هذه الماكينة تصنيع محلي في مصر و هى ماكينة تطويرمن انتاجنا فى فراكتل ايدج
- تم فى البداية تطوير برامج لتشغيل ماكينات السى ان سى و الراوترز الغربية المتواجدة فى مصر
- تم بعد ذلك تطوير كونترولر للتحكم فى ثلاثة محاور
- تم انتاج اول ماكينةاولية( بروتو تايب)بمساحة متر x متر للحفر على الخشب و البلاستيك
- تم انتاج و تطوير الماكينة التى فى الصورة بمساحة 3 مترx متر1.8 كماكينة راوتر لتقطيع الاخشاب و البلاستك
- تم تعديل الماكينة لتقطيع المعادن حتى سمك 30 مم فى نفس المساحة
اما الجزء الذى يتم تقطيعه هو عبارة عن لوح صاج سمك 3 مم بمساحة متر فى 2 متر وهو كما فى الصورة.

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## fractaledge3 (24 يناير 2007)

بعض لرسومات لمجسم الماكينة


----------



## fractaledge3 (26 يناير 2007)

بعض صور اخرى لمعادن مختلفة و ذات سمك مختلف تم تقطيعها بالماكينة.


----------



## hokagai (26 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## fractaledge3 (1 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
ارجوا ابداء الرأى و المشاركة لكل من له خبرة فى هذا الموضوع , وبمشيئة الله اكون على اتم الأستعداد للرد على اى تساؤل او إستفسار فى هذا المجال.


----------



## fractaledge3 (8 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى
الحقيقة ارى ان عدد مشاهدات الملفات المرفقة لا باس به و لكن المشاركات بها باس كبير لا ادرى لماذا و لم ازل على وعدى السابق للرد على اى استفسار و المساعدة بالعلم فى حدود الممكن.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## حسن البنا (10 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
و ارجو مساعدتك فى مشروعى ان امكن و هو مشروع تخرج عباره عن صناعه ماكينة بسيطة يتم التحكم بها عن طريق الكمبيوتر
و بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (10 فبراير 2007)

حسن البنا قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> و ارجو مساعدتك فى مشروعى ان امكن و هو مشروع تخرج عباره عن صناعه ماكينة بسيطة يتم التحكم بها عن طريق الكمبيوتر
> و بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
و اياكم اخي 
كيف الحال
اسأل المولى عز وجل ان تكون بخير
اخي الفاضل 
اسرد لنا 
اسم مشروع الهدف منه و الغرض منه و ما توصلت اليه فى مشروعك الى الان و .............. كل شيئ عنه و إن شاء الله انا و كل من يستطيع ان يساعدك سوف يساعدك 
افتح موضوع جديد فى القسم و اكب فيه كل شيئ عن مشروعه و نحن سنبدأ نفكر مع بعض للحصول فى النهايه على مشروع 
و جزاكم الله خيراً 
اخوك فى الله محمد بن إسماعيل


----------



## MDREAM (11 فبراير 2007)

شيء رائع وجميل جدا جدا

لكن هل من الممكن ان نشغل عليها قطع اكبر من تلك 

و ما مدى دقة عملها مقارنة بالماكينات الاجنبية

و هل هي في طور الدراسة و التصميم

ام قد بدء بالفعل انتاجها و بيعها


تحياتي لك

و اتمنى ان ترد على تساؤلاتي

Mdream


----------



## abu hareth (11 فبراير 2007)

*ماذا يوجد بين البراليل بورت و المحركات في ماكينة ال س ن س*

ماذا يوجد بين البراليل بورت و المحركات في ماكينة ال س ن س


----------



## fractaledge3 (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
اخيراً بدءت المشاركة الفعالة و دفعة واحدة هذه المرة شكراً لكم جميعاً....
اولا رداً على اخى حسن البنا:
مساعدة الأخرين و المشاركة الفعالة... هذا انشاء الله هو ما اردته حين عرضت داخل المنتدى ماتم الوصول اليه بعد جهد جهيد و لا يزال مستمراً لتحسين الأداء بعون الله.
و لذلك فأنشاء الله اكون على اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة و لكن فى حدود ما هو مسموح به من معلومات لان ماتوصلنا اليه خلال مراحل التصنيع كان عبارة عن مجهود جماعى لفريق العمل اخذ من الجهد و المال و الفشل و النجاح ماهو ليس بقليل و ذلك معذرة حتى لا يتضرر احد (اذا لم استطع الاجابة لعذر ما فسوف اقول عذراً منعا للاحراج).


----------



## fractaledge3 (11 فبراير 2007)

MDREAM قال:


> شيء رائع وجميل جدا جدا
> 
> لكن هل من الممكن ان نشغل عليها قطع اكبر من تلك
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخى العزيز على كلماتك الرائعة ورداً على تساؤلاتك اخى الكريم دعني اوضح اكثر بعض الأشياء:

مصطلح CNC هو اختصار لـ Computer Numeric Control
أى التحكم الرقمى بأستخدام الكمبيوتر. و هو لابد منه لتصنيع اجزاء و مكونات عالية الدقة لايمكن الوصول اليها عن طريق التشغيل اليدوي.
و من تطبيقاته الصناعية التحكم فى ماكينات التصنيع مثل المخارط و الفرايز و ماكينات التقطيع و الحفر و اللحام.......

و متطلبات التحكم الرقمى بالكمبيوتر هى كاتالى:
- برامج للتصميم CAD Programs
- برامج للتصنيع CAM Programs
- متحكم رقمي Numeric Controller
- الألة و اجزائها الميكانيكية The Machine(mechanical Part)s


- فى البداية , و فى عام 1996 كان هناك عديد من الماكينات الغربية و اليابانية المستوردة داخل مصر و التى اما انها لا تعمل أو قد تعمل بكفاءة منخفضة نتيجة عدم وجود دعم لبرامج تشغيلها لانها قديمه او لان سعر البرامج الجيدة و التى تعمل بكفاءة مع هذه الماكينات مرتفع الثمن للغاية ومن هنا كانت محاولاتنا الاولى فى انتاج برامج تمكننا من التخاطب مع المتحكم الرقمى لهذه الماكينات و بحمد الله تمكننا من ذلك مع عديد من الماكينات الأمريكية و الإيطالية والألمانية و اليابانية بدءً من ماكينات الرسم(الهندسى)Plotter وماكينات قص الفينيل و الاستيكرCutter Plotter حتى ماكينات القطع و الحفر الثلاثى الأبعادٌ Router وكانت هذه بالطبع الخطوة الأولى فى مراحل التفكير فى صناعة ماكينات تحكم رقمى بالكمبيوتر.

- فى المرحلة الثانية, و فى عام 2001 تم التفكير فى انتاج متحكم رقمى يستطيع استقبال اوامر التشغيل من جهاز الكمبيوتر و التحكم فى ثلاثة محاور وبعد محاولات مضنية تم تصنيع هذا المتحكم و استطعنا بالفعل التحكم فى ثلاثة موتورات خطوية Stepper Motors و بالدقة المطلوبة.

- فى المرحلة الثالثة, وفى العام 2002 تم انتاج اول ماكينة اولية لتجربة المتحكم و البرامج بصورة عملية و فى هذه المرحلة كانت النتائج مرضية فيما عدا الاجزاء الميكانيكية كان بها عدد من عيوب التصنيع على خلاف المتوقع.

لقد قمنا حتى الان بتصنيع ثلاثة ماكينات, الأولى هى كانت ماكينة للتجارب ثم الماكينة التى فى الصور المرفقة سابقاً وهى الماكينة الثانية لنا كمجموعة عمل و تم تصميمها لتعمل كماكينة قطع و حفر على الأخشاب و البلاستيك و المعادن ذات السمك الرقيق ثم تم عمل بعض التعديلات عليها ليمكن استخدام راس تقطيع المعادن بالبلازما عليها ومواصفاتها كالتالى:
- المساحة الفعلية لحجم العمل 250 سم طولاً و 150 سم عرضاً
- الدقة 0.06 مم
- أقصى سرعة حرة 7 متر/ دقيقة

اما الماكينة الثالثة فهى للقطع بالبلازما فقط و العمل بها تم اكتماله حتى 90 % و متوقف الان لظروف سفرى للخارج.

ملخص ورد على الأسئلة:
- يمكن تشغيل احجام اكبر من مساحة الماكينة فى الطول فقط و ليس العرض حيث ان اكبر عرض يمكن ادخاله فى الماكينة هو 165 سم ويمكن الحفر على عرض 150 منه فقط اما الطول فمن الممكن تحريك اللوح طولاً اذا كان اكبر من 250 سم.

- دقة الماكينة كالماكينات الغربية و لكن لايزال هناك بعض العيوب الميكانيكية الناتجة من عدم جودة التصنيع لبعض الاجزاء و هذا ليس ناتجاً من عدم امكانية التصنيع المحلى الجيد بقدر ماهو ناتج عن استنفاذ الموارد المالية المتاحة فى بعض الاحيان فالبديل دائما موجود اما بمنتج غربى عالى الجودة او منتج محلى عالى الجودة و لكن بسعر ليس فى المتناول وقت التطوير.

-الماكينة تعدت مرحلة التصنيع و التطوير و التشغيل و لكن هناك مرحلة اخرى لتحميل الماكينة بأحمال شغل متصل الوقت و تحت ظروف مختلفة ليمكن وضع برامج للصيانة و قطع الغيار و من ثم التفكير فى التصنيع التجارى و البيع للغير. 

- رداً على تساؤلك اخى ابو حارث:
مما سبق يظهر ان ما بين Parallel port و Motors هو المتحكم الرقمى الذى يستقبل الإشارات من المنفذ و يقوم بترجمتها ليقوم بالتحكم بحركة المواتير.

وشكراً لكم جميعاً...

اسامة حسين


----------



## abu hareth (12 فبراير 2007)

*المتحكم الرقمي*

هل تقصد plc ام ماذا و ما هو البرنامج المستخدم واذا امكن ان تعرض صورة عن المتحكم المبرمج و شكرا


----------



## fractaledge3 (12 فبراير 2007)

abu hareth قال:


> هل تقصد plc ام ماذا و ما هو البرنامج المستخدم واذا امكن ان تعرض صورة عن المتحكم المبرمج و شكرا


اخى العزيز لا اقصد ال PLC
و ان كان هو ايضا متحكم رقمى و لكن الفرق بينه و بين المتحكمات الرقمية لماكيناتCNC هو انه يتم برمجته عن طريق الكمبيوتر لاول مرة لاداء و ظيفة او عدد من الوظائف بشكل متكرر فيما بعد بشكل منفصل عن الكمبيوتر و يكون استخدامه فى الغالب فى خطوط الانتاج او ماكينات التعبئة و التغليف و لابد من توافر برنامج خاص للبرمجه او لاعادة البرمجة و غالبا ما يكون خاص بالشركة المصنعة لهذا الكرت او المتحكم الرقمى و من الصعب استخدامه فى ماكينات ال CNC و ذلك لان مع كل ملف جديد يراد تنفيذه على الماكينة يصبح لابد من اعادة برمجة هذا الكارت بخلاف المتحكمات الرقمية لهذه الماكينات و التى يمكنها من استقبال ملفات التنفيذG-CODE الصادرة من برامج ال CAM و تقوم بترجمتها الى اشارات يمكن عن طريقها التحكم فى موتورات المحاور للماكينة و بالتى فانه يمكن ارسال اكثر من ملف تنفيذ لاكثر من قطعة مطلوب تنفيذها.
الملخص:
-المتحكمات الرقمية لماكينات ال CNC أكثر مرونة و سهولة فى البرمجة من كروت ال PLC

-هناك انواع من المتحكمات الرقمية لماكينات ال CNC :
- نوع يستطيع استقبال ملفات التنفيذG-CODE مباشرة من جهاز الكمبيوتر و من ثم يترجمها الى نبضات للتحكم فى الحركة و نبضات للتحكم فى الاتجاه ومن ثم يستطيع التحكم بها فى حركة موتورات المحاور التى يمكن ان تكون (Stepper Or Servo Motors) وهذا النوع يحتاج الى برنامج CAM فقط لانتاج ملفات التنفيذ G-CODE مثل برامج ارت كام و ماستر كام...

- نوع يستطيع استقبال نبضات للتحكم فى الحركة و نبضات للتحكم فى الاتجاه ومن ثم يستطيع التحكم بها فى حركة موتورات المحاور التى يمكن ان تكون (Stepper Or Servo Motors) وهذا النوع يحتاج الى برنامج CAM لانتاج ملفات التنفيذ G-CODE و ايضا الى برنامج اخر يقوم بترجمة هذه الملفات الى نبضات للتحكم فى الحركة و نبضات للتحكم فى الاتجاه و ارسالها الى Parallel Port مثل برامج K-CAM , MACH 3.


----------



## esam19260 (5 مارس 2007)

هل يمكن استخدام الماكينة لتنفيذ اوامر تخريم برنامج تصميم بوردات الكترونيه.
هل يمكن استخدام برنامج lab view .
نحن نريد ان نتعلم ونستفيد جميعا وليس من يملك معلومة يحجبها عن الاخرين - الغرب يحجبون عننا المعرفة ومن يعلم مننا ويفتح الله عليه من علمه يقول ان تعبت صرفت اذن من اين نتعلم .
يمكن ان يقدر هذا المجهود ويقول من يريد المعلومات الاتية ممكن يدفع مبلغ معين مش يحجب ماوصل اليه ولا يستفيد ولايفيد
اسف لتجاوزى فى الكلام لانى ابحث عن هذا الموضوع منذ عامين وكلما اشعر بانى علمت كل شئ عنة وجدتنى ابدأ من جديد
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## fractaledge3 (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى عصام
الحقيقة ان تفاعل الأخرين هو الذى يحدد طبيعة التعاون و بصراحة لم اجد تفاعل مناسب وانا مستعد للتعاون مع من يطلب و لكن ليس فى مالا املكه و حدى و ماهو مجهود مشترك و من الممكن رؤية مثال لذلك التعاون فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arabteam2000-forum.com/index.php?showtopic=95182&st=230

وايضاً اخى الكريم لقد رايت بنفسك حجم المعانة و انت متضرر من مجهود ضائع بلا نتيجة فما بالك بمن يعينه الله على الوصول الى الهدف و يحصل على نتيجة تقنية ويتم اهدار قدرته على الاستمرار و التطوير بعد ذلك لانه لم يحصل حتى على ما يقيم به صلبه.


----------



## nasrjakl (7 مارس 2007)

*جميل جدا*

والله جميل جدا انا كمان عندى نفس الماكينه بس مستورده احب اعرف تمن اللى موجوده دى كام احسن داحنا كنا ناويين نجيب اتنين كمان والمشكله الاكبر هى صيانه الكنترول والسوفت والاهم كمان وحده البلا زما وهل ممكن نشترى وحده بلازما فقط 
ع العموم دى بعض الحاجات اللى عملتها ع الماكينه
وبسال كيف يمكن الانضمام بالمساعده لفريق العمل بالرم بال solidedge & solidworks & autocad2007 او بالاليكترونيكس 
م/نصر زايد XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fractaledge3 (7 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى نصر
الحقيقة شغل اكثر من رائع ونتشرف بالتعاون معكم انشاء الله .
بالنسبة للماكينة فهى تعمل منذ فترة طويلة و نحن بصدد التقييم النهائى لوضع برامج الصيانة و الدعم الفنى و كذلك الأسعار .
بالنسبة لوحدة البلازما فهى بالتاكيد مستوردة و ستكون حسب طلب العميل و طبيعة الأستخدام.


... بالمناسبة انا كنت با شبه على الفيل لكن باين عليه جه عندنا و قطعناه :2: :d


----------



## nasrjakl (8 مارس 2007)

هو الفيل للاسف كان مرسوم كوريل والمهندس اللى كان موجود معرفش يقريه للماكينه والحمد لله قدرت اخلى الماكينه تقراه
المهم احب الاتصال بالمجموعه ليس من اجل الماكينات فقط ولكن للتعارف لعل وعسى ان يكون هناك فائده متبادله 
وشكرا


----------



## nasrjakl (8 مارس 2007)

هو الفيل للاسف كان مرسوم كوريل والمهندس اللى كان موجود معرفش يقريه للماكينه والحمد لله قدرت اخلى الماكينه تقراه
المهم احب الاتصال بالمجموعه ليس من اجل الماكينات فقط ولكن للتعارف لعل وعسى ان يكون هناك فائده متبادله 
وشكرا


----------



## fractaledge3 (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى نصر
انا طبعاً كنت باهزر بخصوص موضوع الفيل لكن نحن على اتم الأستعداد للتعاون حيث اننا فى بداية الأمر قمنا بتطوير البرامج كي تسطيع التعامل مع اى متحكم رقمى بداية من الماكينات الغربية حتى اليابانية و الصينية وكذلك تستطيع توليد جى كود خاص بتلك الماكينات من اى ملف متجهاتvectors
Ai , Dxf ,dwg ,Cdr ,plt......
وليس لماكينات البلازما فقط و لكن ايضا لماكينات الراوتر(الحفر)
بالاضافة اننا ننتج المتحكم الرقمى الخاص بنا و كذلك الماكينات و اجزاءها الميكانيكية.
وشكراّ جزيلاً للجميع


----------



## esam19260 (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا سعيد بما سمعته من الاخ fractaledge لانجازهم هذا المشروع القيم واتمنى اما ان ينتجوا وحدات تحكم ومصحوبة ببرنامج التشغيل وجميع القطع اللازمة لانجاز وحدات مشابهة او تطويرها .
- هل هذه الماكينة يمكن ربطها ببرنامج تصميم بوردات الالكترونية وتنفيذ اوامر التخريم الخاصة بالمكونات الالكترونية.
- يمكن تطوير ماكينات الفريزة الغير سى ان سى وتحويلها الى سى ان سى
الحمد لله عندى خبرة كبيرة فى تصنيع الالات وصيانتها ( الغير سى ان سى)
اسف بكتبها عربى 
اخوكم
عصام


----------



## fractaledge3 (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى عصام
طبعا من الممكن ربط الماكينة ببرامج تصميم البوردات و تنفيذ اوامر التخريم و التى يطلق عليها 
Gerber & Excellon Files
ايضاً من الممكن تحويل الماكينات التقليدية الى ماكينات سى ان سى.


----------



## esam19260 (9 مارس 2007)

الاخ fractaledge3
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا اشكرك على الاهتمام برسائلى ممكن نتحدث بالمسنجر ****** alaasat***********
ت: 0121118476
اخوك
عصام


----------



## ahmed_almasre22 (17 مارس 2007)

ياريت يكون فى شرح تفصيلى اكتر لهذه الماكينه:81:


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

Explaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

good effort man


----------



## medhatzaki (2 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى على هذا الكرم الزائد سواء لعرض منتجات او اجزاء توصف الماكينة وبالتالى فانت لا تبغى ان تحجب اى علم وتبغى بالفعل الرأى والمشاركة 
وبالتالى لا اريد ان اهدر مجهودكم خلال السنوات السابقة وتطلعكم لبيع هذه التقنية والتصميم بعد اثبات نجاحه تماما كمنتج ينسب اليكم دون شك
بالتالى يلح على السؤال عن التفاصيل للعلم مثلاً:
- اى انواع الكروت المستخدمه وطرق برمجتها (Soft ware) ؟
- هل تختلف انواع الكروت طبقا لاستخدام (Servo motor+Drive or AC motor +inverter)
وايهما انسب؟


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

هل يمكن استخدام برامج Hmi مثل Ge Fanuc Cimplicity لنفس الغرض


----------



## ب د ر (8 يوليو 2007)

اخي شاهدت صور الماكينه 

ولكن الاحظ استخدامك لسيور لنقل الحركه 

هنا الاحظ سيكون عندك اخطاء في المسافه 

من الافضل استخدام قيرات حتى يكون عندك الخطاء بمقدار 0.1 مم


----------



## ابوصالح الفهاد (18 يوليو 2007)

اسال الله ان يوفقك : ابغي مكينة مقاس مترين ونصف في متر ونصف اذا تقدر اتصنعها لي ارسل لي رسال علي الاييميل : [email protected]


----------



## الليـث (12 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم يعطيك الف عافيه
الرجاء ارسال معلومات كاملة على XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

راجيا لك التوفيق


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم والله مجهود ا فوق رائع والى الامام ان شاء الله
بس في عندي سؤال هل يمكن ان نرسم الرسمات على الاوتو كاد ثم نصدر هده الرسمات الى برامج الكام او الكاد مابعرف ايش الي يمكن استخدامه ؟
الله يبارك فيكم 
وفي عندي سؤال تاني هس البرنامج الي بنستخدمه لماكنة بطول 1 متر وعرض70 سم مثلا يمكن استخدامه لماكنة بطول 2متر وعرض 1.5 متر ؟

طيب البرغي الي يحرك الاجزاء للماكنة كيف بدنى نعرف مواصفاتة المناسبة مثلا - قطر البرغي - المسافة بين الفرزة والتانية للبرغي - كيف بدنا نحدد مواصفات البرغي الازمة والمناسبة للبرنامج وللدرايفر؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## fractaledge3 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى وتقبل الله مني و منكم صالح الأعمال و مبارك عليكم عيد الفطر.
ورداً على اسئلتك اخي عمار اليك الإجابة
-طبعاً من الممكن الرسم على الأوتوكاد و تصدير تلك الرسومات بصيغة تكون مقبولة في برنامج الكام المستخدم مع الماكينة و هي في الغالب صيغة دي اكس اف Dxf و هنا يجب التفرقة بين الرسومات ثنائية الأبعاد و ثلاثية الأبعاد حيث ان هناك برامج كام متخصصة في التعامل مع الملفات ثتائية الأبعاد فقط مثل برامج ال إن روت و برنامج الأرت كام وكذلك برنامج التحكم في الماكينات مثل ماخ 3 و كيه كام و هناك اخري تتعامل مع الثنائية و الثلاثية الأبعاد مثل الماستر كام.
-نعم يمكن استخدام نفس البرنامج بغض النظر عن ابعاد الماكينة وذلك اما فى برامج التصميم او التنفيذ او التحكم.
-طبعاً هناك عوامل كثيرة تحكم اختيار البرغي منها الدقة و السرعة المطلوبة و كذلك ابعاد الماكينة و لكن في كل الاحوال يمكن ضبط برنامج التحكم ليحرك البرغي حسب المقاسات المطلوبة فلو افترضنا ان خطوة البرغي هي 3 مم اي عندما يلف البرغي لفة واحدة ستتحرك الجشمة(الصامولة) مسافة 3 مم و كان المطلوب هو تحريك راس القطع 9 مم فيكون المطلوب من برنامج التحكم ارسال عدد من النبضات ليقوم المتحكم الرقمي بتحريك الموتور عدد 3 لفات و كل هذه الخيارات يمكن ضبطها من برنامج التحكم.


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (15 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم بارك الله فيك اخي fractaledge3 والله ما قصرت 
بس ولو بغلبك كيف يمكننا التحكم بمساحة العمل وضبت البرنامج على مساحة العمل للماكنة هاي مش فاهمها يعني في خيارات في البرنامج لختيار مساحة العمل للماكنة الموجودة
جزاك الله الف الف خير وبارك الله فيك
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي ابو اسلام
الحقيقة ان الموضوع ينقسم الي جزئين الأول و هو خاص بالقطعة التي سيتم تنفيذها و هذا يتم اعداده من حيث تصميم الجزء في برنامج التصميم (كاد)و من ثم تحديد مساحة و ابعاد الخامة التي ستستخدم لينفذ عليها هذا التصميم و ذلك في برنامج التنفيذ (كام) حيث سيقوم البرنامج بأصدار ملف التنفيذ (ملف الجي كود)الذي سيرسل الى المتحكم الرقمي الخاص بالماكينة.
اما الجزء الثاني و هو الخاص بالمتحكم الرقمي للماكينة حيث لابد من تحديد مكان البدء وهو
X 0 ,y 0 ,z 0 حيث يتم تحريك راس القطع الى مكان البدء فوق الخامة ثم يتم تصفير جميع الاحداثيات.
و لتحديد الإجابة اكثر فإن هناك ماكينات يكون المتحكم الرقمي مدمج داخل الماكينة و تم تعريفه مسبقاً على جميع مواصفات و خيارات الماكينة من حيث الاجزاء الميكانيكية و السرعات و هناك ماكينات يكون المتحكم الرقمي عبارة عن برنامج منفصل يتم تعريف على مواصفات و خيارات الماكينة.

ولاتترد اخي في اى سؤال

اسامة حسين


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحاج اسامة حسين وجزاك الف خير والله ماقصرت 
يعني اخي مقياس الرسم بنحدده من خلال البرنامج وفش اي مشكلة فيه ( مثلا 1 سم على الكمبيوتر كم يساوي على الحقيقة ) هاي بنحددها احنا من البرنامج؟
انا هيك فهمت منك بعرفش ادا كان مافهمته صحيح ولا لا 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله انتا وكل رجل يعطي ولو معلومة صغيرة في هدا المنتدى المهم جدا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الله يناولنا واياكم زيارة البيت المعمور


----------



## fractaledge3 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم
يمكن تلخيص الخطوات في المثال التالي:
بالفرض اني ارغب في قطع مستطيل بمقاس 10 سم في 15 سم و علي خامة سمكها 6 مم

-في البداية لابد من رسم هذا المستطيل كرسم ثنائي الأبعاد على برنامج للتصميم مثل الأوتو كاد او الكورل درو و من ثم تصديره بصيغة تكون مقبولة في برنامج التنفيذ.

-الخطوة الثانية وهي فتح ملف التصميم الذي تم تصديره من برنامج التصميم و ذلك في برنامج التنفيذ مثل الأرت كام و هنا يتم تحديد عدد من المتغيرات مثل عمق القطع و هو في مثالنا 6 مم و اذا ماكان سيتم قطع ذلك العمق على مرة واحدة او عدد من المرات فلو افترضنا اننى اريد قطع ذلك العمق على مرتين فإن سلاح القطع ينزل فى المرة الأولي 3 مم ثم في المرة الثانية سينزل 6 مم و كذلك يتم تحديد سرعة القطع و سرعة الأختراق للخامة و ايضاً مواصفات سلاح القطع و اتجاه القطع و نوع القطع داخلي او خارجي وكذلك سرعة دوران موتور سلاح القطع... الخ و في النهاية يتم اصدار ملف التنفيذ( جي كود) من البرنامج و ارساله الي المتحكم الرقمي للماكينة.

-في تلك المرحلة هناك احد امرين:
-اما ان الماكينة بها متحكم رقمي مدمج داخل الماكينة و يستطيع ترجمة اوامر ملف التنفيذ(جي كود) و في هذه الحالة ليس هناك اي احتياج لتعريف المتحكم على مواصفات الماكينة الميكانيكية او غيرها كل المطلوب فقط هو ارسال الملف الى المتحكم الرقمي بالماكينة و هو سوف يقوم بتنفيذه و ذلك بعد تثبيت الخامة و تحديد نقطة البدء(X0 ,Y0 , Z0).
-الماكينة ليس بها متحكم رقمي يستطيع ترجمة اوامر ملف التنفيذ(جي كود) و في هذه الحالة سيتم استخدام برنامج للتحكم الرقمي مثل ماخ 3 او كيه كام4 (MACH 3 or K-CAM 4) وفي تلك الحالة يتم من خلال خيارات البرنامج تعريف مواصفات الماكينة مثل
-مخارج النبضات لكل محور على المخرج المتوازي(لكل محور مخرجين مخرج لنبضة تحديد الأتجاه و الأخر لنبضات الحركة)
-لكل محور (1 مم = عدد من النبضات)
-ابعاد محاور الماكينة الثلاثة
-السرعة القصوى لكل محور و كذلك معدل التسارع و معدل التباطؤ

......الخ
بعد ذلك نقوم بفتح ملف التنفيذ في برنامج المتحكم الرقمي و هو سيقود الماكينة لتنفيذه.

أسامة


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الف الف الف الف خير اخي اسامة والله عتجد عنجد شفيت كل الاستفسارات الي كانت تدور في عقلي وطمنتني بأزالة هاي الهموم الي كنت بتسائل عنها جزاك الله الف خير وناولك الي بدك اياه 

طيب هاي التسائولات كانت محيرتني ومشغلتلي عقلي وكنت هاكل همها . هس وبعد ما نورتنا بيه -- الله ينور عليك - اطمأنيت و بطل في اشي يشغلي بالي بس متأكد وحاس انو في لسا شوية صعوبات رح تواجهني انا او اي شخص يريد صناعة ماكنة cnc 

بالله بدي اغلبك حج اسامة ادا بتشرحلنا ايش المشكلات الي رح تواجه اي شخص يريد صناعة ماكينة cnc عشان الواحد لما يفكر يكون على بصيرة ويكون يعرف بشو لازم يفكر بلاش يفكر بحل مشكلة محلولة اصلا وعشان يتجه تفكيره في حل المشاكل الحقيقية عشان يصل لنتيجة بدون ما يضيع وقت ويستثمر وقته بالمفيد 
بدنا انغلبك اتحملنا بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف الف خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
المشاكل الأن اصبحت اكثر تحديداً حيث أن معظم المعلومات اصبحت متوفرة بكثرة على الشبكة و يمكن تلخيص التالي:
- المشاكل التمويلية :
أي توافر تمويل مناسب لحجم و قدرات الماكينة المراد تصنيعها

-مشاكل علمية :
المشاكل العلمية اصبح جزء كبير منها له حل و المعلومات متوفرة بشكل كبير و قد يسبب حيرة في بعض الأحيان 


-مشاكل تقنية :
وهي مشاكل التنفيذ الفعلي و هنا حدث و لا حرج فبداية من المكونات الإلكترونية قد يكون لديك تصميم لدوائر جيدة و لكن لا تجد المكونات متوفرة بالسوق المحلي مما يدفعك الى تقديم بعض التنازلات او محاولة الشراء من الخارج و هذا ينطبق على الأجزاء الميكانيكية ايضاً فقد يتوفر تصميم كامل لماكينة و لكن المكونات اما انها متوفرة داخلياً و بسعر باهظ او أنها غير متوفرة و في تلك الحالة ستبدء رحلة البحث عن البدائل اما بالتصنيع المحلي و هي المشكلة الكبرى او أن تجدها في ماكينات قديمة

و الملخص كالتالي:
البرامج -------------------------- لايوجد مشاكل
المكونات الإلكترونية ------------- مشاكل بسيطة ناتجة من عدم توفر بعض المكونات
جسم الماكينة -------------------- لايوجد مشاكل
محاور الحركة ------------------- هناك مشاكل في التنفيذ من حيث التخريم للتثبيت و الضبط
انظمة نقل الحركة ---------------- هناك مشاكل في التنفيذ (فتايل او جرايد مسننة اوحتى سيور) [Lead screw or Rack&pinion or Timing belts]

أسامة حسين


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي اسامة بارك الله فيك والله ما قصرت
بالله بدي اغلبك شوي كمان بعتقادك ومن خلال خبرتك اي برنامج بتنصحني استخدم مع اي دارة درايف ( يعني تذكرلي اسم البرنامج ومع الدرايف الي يناسبه ) انتا ذكرتلي انو في نوعين من الدرايف . ايش اسماء هذين النوعين مع ايش البرنامج الي يناسب كل منهما ودا اغلبك ادا في عندك دارة درايف مضمونة تحطها في المنتدى مع البرنامج الي يناسبها 

الله يعزك ويبارك فيك غلبتك كتير اتحملنى بارك الله فيك
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولاً بالنسبة للدوائر الإليكترونية فهذا الموقع به العديد منها و كذلك به عناوين لمواقع اخري 
http://pminmo.com/

ثانياً بالنسبة لبرامج التحكم الرقمي فهناك اكثر من برنامج و لكن من افضلهم
ماخ 3 و يعمل على ويندوز اكس بي
http://www.machsupport.com/artsoft/downloads/downloads.htm

و برنامج إي أم سي و يعمل على لينوكس
http://cooltool.he.fdread.org/cncforum/viewtopic.php?t=11


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي اسامة بارك الله فيك 
 ولاكن هنالك استفسار عندي في شوية غموض 
 الآن يوجد لدينا على الانتر نت كثير من البرامج وكثير من دوائر الدرايفرات سؤالي هو هل يصلح اي درايف للتعامل معه من اي برنامج
 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (21 أكتوبر 2007)

يعني برنامج الماخ3 ايش الدرايفر الي يلزم عشان يشتغل عليه
 غلبتك كتير 
 جزاك الله الف خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (21 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك نزلت البرنامج ماخ 3 وبس بدي اغلبك مش عارف ارسم عليه لو في تلاك كتاب تعلم الماخ 3 بكون ممنونلك كثير كثير ودا في تلاك امثلة جاهزة على البرنامج اغلبك تنزل وحدة او تنتين
 الله يبارك فيك ويكثر من امثالك وجزاك الله الف خير
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
يمكن للماخ ان يعمل مع اي دائرة للتحكم في المواتير سواء الخطوية (Stepper) أو السيرفو(Servo) بشرط ان تستطيع استقبال نبضات الحركة و نبضات الأتجاه التي يولدها برنامج الماخ و يرسلها الى المنفذ المتوازي(Parallel Port).

- برنامج الماخ ليس برنامج للرسم و لذلك لابد من رسم ما تريد تنفيذه اولا على برنامج مثل الاوتوكاد او الكورل درو ثم تصدير ملف التصميم بصيغة DXF او PLT ثم فتحها في برنامج الماخ حيث سيقوم الماخ بتحويلها الي ملف جي كود قابل للتنفيذ و يمكن ايضاً فتح ملف جي كود مجهز مسبقاً عن طريق احد برامج الكام و التي سبق ذكرها في المشاركات السابقة(Art Cam OR Master Cam)


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شكرا جزيلا اخي اسامة بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة و الهامة جداجدا 
 والله برنامج الماخ 3 اشي مرتب كثير بس شكلو صعب شوي والله حاولت اجرب اشتغل عليه بس مش عارف حاس لازمني دورة بعرفش ادا هو بامكان اي واحد يتعلم على البرنامج لوحده بس شايفهة صعبة 
 حاس اني ثقلت عليك ولو بدي اغلبك ادا بتقدر تشرحلنا ولو شوي عنه ادا في مجال بس الواحد يعني يسلك حاله عليه يعني يعرف كيف يتعامل معاه دا مافي والله عنجد وبدون اي مجاملة انا حاس حالي لقيت رجل ثروة عملاقة ولي بلكى ثروة بصعوبة يدشرها
 شكرا الك وبارك الله فيك
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكراً اخي العزيز على كلماتك الجميلة و انشاء الله اشير عليك بما تفضل الله به علي من علم و احاول الإجابة على تساؤلاتك و في الحقيقة اود ان نتعارف اكثر و ايضاً نتعرف على شخصك الكريم و اهتماماتك بالنسبة للماكينات و ما ترغب في تنفيذه بالفعل .


----------



## tshatat (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي اسامة حسين fractaledge 
سلام حار
اشكرك على هذا الشرح الوافر والممتاز وانت من الناس التي يفتخر ويفاخر بها ، اخي ارجوا ان تساعدني في تصنيع الدرايفر حيت يعمل ب step , direction وبقطع الكترونية بسيطة ومتوفره ULN2803 وبسيطة ولك مني جزيل الشكر
اخوك طارق


----------



## fractaledge3 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي طارق
الحقيقة هذه المعلومة قد ذكرت في مشاركاتي السابقة حيث يوجد موقع به العديد من الدوائر و اغلب مكوناتها متوفرة خصوصاُ التي تقوم بتحريك المواتير خطوة كاملة Full Step و هي ايضاً ذات جهد و امبير مرتفع غير القطعة التي ذكرتها و التي تعمل بجهد و امبير منخفض و لا تصلح للمواتير المتوسطة و الكبيرة و هذا الموقع هو
http://pminmo.com/
اما بخصوص طباعة الدوائر فمن الممكن طباعتها بامكانيات عادية و لن تحتاج سوي الى طابعة ليزر و ورق لامع من اوراق الطابعات النفاثة للحبر Glossy Paper و مكواة ملابس عادية او مكواة بالكبس و البوردة النحاس ثم المزيل للنحاس.


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 آسف على التأخير والله كنت مطر اتأخر لانو كان علي امتحانات و الحمد لله هي خلصت
 اخي اسامة والله القلوب جمب بعضيها والله انا اتشرف اني اتعرف عليك لو انك انتا محكيتش في المشاركة الاولانية لكان انا كتبتلك اياها بس الي كان يدور في بالي كيف بدنا نتكلم مع بعض عن طريق المنتدا ؟ ولا عن طريق الشات ؟
 الي بدك اياه انا جاهز وكلي استعداد وانا انتظر ردك بفارغ الصبر
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## fractaledge3 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
الحقيقة انا افضل التواصل عبر المنتدي حتى تعم الفائدة و نتعارف جميعاً و لكن لمن اراد فان عنواني هو بنفس اسمي في المنتدى .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني يشرفني ان اكون احد اعضاء هذا المنتدا وهذا الصرح العلمي الكبير

 اعرفكم بنفسي بدايتا اسمي عمار عبد العزيز من فلسطين وبالتحديد من مدينة جنين
انا طالب جامعي ادرس الكترونيات وتكنلوجيا حاسوب 
 اسكن حاليا في مدينة رام الله

اريد عمل مشروع تخرج وهو ماكنة CNC لانها قي البداية تمثل تخصصي وهي تطبيق واقعي للالكترونيات وتكنلوجيا الحاسوب
وثانيا لانها من اهم العناصر الصناعية الحديثة التي يعتمد عليها . ولان ويال الاسف نحن نعاني من تأخير وعدم تقدم في مجال الصناعة مع انها من اهم عناصر الحياة والحضارة في زمننا هذا
واود ان شاء الله بعد اتمام مشروع التخرج ان اطور الماكنة التي سنصنعها وان ادخلها في مجال العمل 
 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا بك اخي عمار و تحية لك و لكل أهل فلسطين و بالأخص أهل جنين و انشاء الله تجد مني كل تعاون و الله المستعان و هو ولي التوفيق.


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فيك اخي اسامة ويجزيك كل خير 
وانا تلميذك وانشاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنك
والله الموفق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (1 نوفمبر 2007)

وانا مشتاق للتعرف عليك ومعرفة رجل من رجال العلم والابداع ومن الرجال المخلين لربهم ودينهم
بالانتظار
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي عمار وانشاء الله انا جاهز للرد على اي تساؤل


----------



## شعبانكو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (2 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي اسامة عندي كثير من الاسئلة والاستفسارات وكلي امل بالله اولا ثم بيك
مش عارف كيف بتفضل اتكون الاستفسارات عبارة عن سؤال وجواب ولا ادا بتحب شرح من الاول او اتنين مع بعض او الي بدك اياه
عكلن هي اول سؤال 
هس انا نزلت البرنامج mach3 بس مش عارف كيف اشتغل عليه اول اشي بعتقادي انه لازم نضع مواصفات الماكنة داخل البرنامج وبعتقادي انه هاي الخطوة الاساسية بعرفش ادا في اشي قبلها (نورنا الله يرضا عليك ) السؤال كيف تتم عملية ادخال مواصفات الماكنة على البرنامج

ملاحظة ؟ البرنامج اول مرة بشوفه بالحياة ارجوك انو يكون الشرح مدعم بالصور ادا بتتكرم علينا الله يعزك ويبارك فيك 

وعلى فكرة لا تهكل همي ببرنامج الاوتو كاد لانو بعرف شغلات منيحة به بس في عندي شوية اسئلة بخصوص ال 3d (بالثلاثي الابعاد ) بس شوي ولا بعرف شغلات كتير وبردو ادا بتتكرم علينا وبتنورنا بعلمك الله بنور عليك بالدنيا والآخرة 
ارجو ان تدرج معي ومع كل الاعضاء بالمنتدا لانو زي مابتعرف البرنامج مهم و بعرفش حاس انو في شوية صعوبة لانو في لازم شكلو بدك تحط معطيات كتير فيه 
عكلن احنا منعرف انك انتا كدها وكد ابوه للبرنامج ههه ههه هههه  

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

انتظر قريباً انشاء الله بعض الشرح للماخ عند انتهائي من بعض المشاغل


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بنتظارك اخي اسامة على احر من الجمر
وبنتظار التعرف على شخصك الكريم


----------



## fractaledge3 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اسف على التأخير و لكن ارجوا المعذرة و سوف اقدم لكم هدية انشاء الله تعوض الأنتظار
قمت خلال الفترة السابقة بتعريب شاشات برنامج ماخ 3 و قمت بوضع الملفات في هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=599055&posted=1#post599055
و شكراً لكم جميعاً

أسامة حسين


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي اسامة بس مش عارف عملت البرنامج زي ما انتا طلبت بس صار الكتابة بلغة غريبة مش عربي ولا انغليزي 
ارجو ان توضحلي ما المشكلة عندي
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fractaledge3 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي عمار
المشكلة انا ذكرتها في الموضوع الخاص بتعريب الماخ و سوف احاول ان اقوم بتعريب الشاشة بواسطة ملف فلاش و لكنه سوف يستغرق بعض الوقت.


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (20 ديسمبر 2007)

بانتظارك اخي اسامة 
والله يوفقك وكل عام ونا وكل المسلمين بالف خير


----------



## switzerland (21 ديسمبر 2007)

واني اشكرك وأقدر جهدك الرائع


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس 
و ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (2 يناير 2008)

سؤال
الدرايفر مكون من سوتشات الكترونية (مفاتيح الكترونية) فقط ؟
بس وظيفته فتح واغلاق بنائا على الاشارة المتحكمة فيه للتحكم بالستبر متور ؟


----------



## عباس شرف (3 يناير 2008)

بوركت جهودكم وسلمتم


----------



## عبد الجليل حسن (8 يناير 2008)

*New Cnc*

The Attached Drawing Is My Design Also The Control System With A Certain Modefication,this Machine Can Work On Wood ,plastic.aluminum Sheet Thickness No More 1/2"]


----------



## fractaledge3 (9 يناير 2008)

عمار ابو اسلام قال:


> سؤال
> الدرايفر مكون من سوتشات الكترونية (مفاتيح الكترونية) فقط ؟
> بس وظيفته فتح واغلاق بنائا على الاشارة المتحكمة فيه للتحكم بالستبر متور ؟



السلام عليكم اخي عمار
بالنسبة للمتحكم البسيط فالجواب نعم و لكن هذا ليس كل شئ فالمحرك الخطوي (الستبر موتور) مكون من اربعة ملفات على الاقل فانت ستحتاج الى اربعة سوتشات(مثلL298 ) و لكن لابد من وجود دائرة متكاملة لتنظيم عملية فتح تلك السوتشات(مثلL297 ) عوضاً عن التحكم فى تيار الملف و كذلك اوضاع التشغيل المختلفة(خطوة كاملة او نصف خطوة).


----------



## عامر ابراهيم (10 يناير 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## نيولا (21 يناير 2008)

*تطبيق الاليه المتحركه للمكينه*

اخي الكريم

السلام عليكم

بمشاهده المكينه ارجو تطبيق مبداء الحركه المسننه للمكائن ذات الاستخدام الشاق مرفق رسم تفصيلي وهو يعطي ثبات افضل وصيانه اقل من عمليه السيور او العامود اللولبي

ممكن اقدم لك المعلومات عن المواتير والدرايفرات والكنترول الافضل للاستخدام بافضل الاسعار ارجو التواصل عن طريق الاي ميل لاني بصدد عمل مصنع لمكائن السي ان سي بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه وسوف نبداء الانتاج الشهر القادم باذن الله لكل المقاسات


----------



## fractaledge3 (21 يناير 2008)

نيولا قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
وشكراً لك على الإهتمام و انشاء الله نحن مستعدون للتعاون بكافة الصور الممكنة و كذلك يمكن التواصل حيث اني الان متواجد بمدينة جدة لفترة قادمة قبل عودتي الى القاهرة.
بالنسبة الى استخدام الجريدة المسننة فقد تم تجربتها في المراحل الاولي من التصنيع و لكن ظهر بها بعض المشاكل في تصنيعها و كذلك الضبط لانه في الاطوال الكبيرة (3 امتار) لابد من تصنيعها على اجزاء و لذلك تم الاستعاضة عنها بالسيور المسننة حيث انها افضل الحلول من حيث سرعة التنفيذ و دون اخطاء تذكر في التصنيع و ذات تكلفة اقل.
بالنسبة للدريفرات فنحن نقوم بتصنيع الدرايفر الخاص بنا و كذلك تم تجربة عدد من الدريفرات الغربية و الصينية.
عنواني هو بنفس اسمي في المنتدى *fractaledge3 و على كل من *(يهو-هتميل-جيميل)


----------



## msadek80 (29 يناير 2008)

the question is after making the CNC how can you make a financial benifit from it , will you make a factory that process the material like WOOD or glass etc or will you buy the machine ???///


----------



## fractaledge3 (29 يناير 2008)

msadek80 قال:


> the question is after making the CNC how can you make a financial benifit from it , will you make a factory that process the material like WOOD or glass etc or will you buy the machine ???///


السلام عليكم اخي محمد
الحقيقة مش عاوز احبط احد لكن المفترض من التطوير هو بيع الماكينة(sell the machine) و لكن مع فشل التسويق (لاسباب كثيرة و غير منطقية) فان الحل التالي و هو مايحدث الان هو استخدام الماكينات التي تم تطويرها في تصنيع الاخشاب و المعادن و كذلك اعمال الديكور و اعمال الدعاية و الاعلان و محاولة الاستمرار في الحياة و اخيراً تقديم ما استطيع من معلومات في هذا المجال.


----------



## نيولا (29 يناير 2008)

*العامود المسنن*

انا قمت بتجربه العاموداللولبي علي مساحه عمل 2 متر في متر ونصف بسماكه العامود 16 ملم لم يعطي النتائج المرجوه منه حيث كثير الاهتزاز وخاصه في السرعات العاليه

اما بخصوص العامود المسنن فهو رخيص وعملي وعمليه توصيله بطريقه ان يتم تركيب وحده مسننه بين الاثنين ويتم ربط العامودين 

السن المسنن عملي وهو مايستخدم في مكائن البلازما حيث يمكن تنظيفه افضل من العامود اللولبي

سوف اعرض مكينه البلازما التي عملتها وهي مقاس 50سم في 40 سم

تحياتي


----------



## msadek80 (30 يناير 2008)

Ok this is a clear vision of what you have to do with the machine and i appreciate it , also i have a good marketing channels especially in wood manufacturing and i will help you ISA but currently i am in Saudi arabia and i will be in egypt next july , if you need a reference for me ask sabra about mohamed abdulsadek


----------



## fractaledge3 (1 فبراير 2008)

نيولا قال:


> انا قمت بتجربه العاموداللولبي علي مساحه عمل 2 متر في متر ونصف بسماكه العامود 16 ملم لم يعطي النتائج المرجوه منه حيث كثير الاهتزاز وخاصه في السرعات العاليه
> 
> اما بخصوص العامود المسنن فهو رخيص وعملي وعمليه توصيله بطريقه ان يتم تركيب وحده مسننه بين الاثنين ويتم ربط العامودين
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
شكراً لك اخي على مشاركاتك و في انتظار الصور و ارجوا ان نتواصل قريباً. 
بخصوص العامود اللولبي فانه من الافضل بعد زيادة الطول عن 1.5 متر ان تدار الجشمة(الصامولة)و ليس العمود لتفادي الحمل الكبير وكذلك الاهتزاز وهو ناتج عن وزن العامود.
بالنسبة للجريدة المسننة فهي بالفعل حل عملي و لكن لابد من تصنيعها بطريقة جيدة( وفي الغالب بسنون ذات زاوية وليست مستقيمة للتغلب على الخلوص بينها و بين الترس [backlash] عند تغيير اتجاه الحركة) و تصليبها لتتحمل التأكل.
تلخيص:
كل هذه المشاكل يمكن حلها دفعة و احدة اذا تم شراء هذه المكونات من الخارج وذلك في حالة العامود اللولبي او في حالة الجريدة المسننة و تكون الافضلية للعاموداللولبي ثم للجريدة المسننة ثم للسيور المسننة.
في حالة التصنيع المحلي يمكن التغلب على هذه المشاكل عن طريق استخدام السيور المسننة و هي اقل الحلول تكلفة و تفادياً لمشاكل التصنيع المحلي و تكون الافضلية للسيور المسننة ثم للجريدة المسننة ثم للعاموداللولبي .


----------



## محب الشرقية (1 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن الدريدي (9 مارس 2008)

هل هناك عنوان للشركه المنتجة وشكرا


----------



## inside (9 مارس 2008)

up>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس محمدفيصل (16 أغسطس 2008)

والله يعجبنى هذا التطور واتمنى لكل العالم العربى ان يبدا فى ابتكار صنعته ويطور نفسه بدلا عن الاعتماد على الغرب 
واذا ما تعاونا فى تبادل الخبرات والافكار سوف ياتى علينا يوم انشاء الله ان نحتاج فيه للخبرات الاجنبه


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
م. محمد بن اسماعيل
وبعد فاننى اريد شراء روتر cnc لتقطيع المعادن والخشب 
ولقدشعرت بسعاده بالغه حينما علمت بتصنعيك له
فبرجاء ارسال عرض سعر لمقاس 1.5*2متر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامى حسين حسن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى المشرف 
الاخوه الاعضاء 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه الشهر الكريم


----------



## abo_slaim (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله 

والله اننا نفتخر بما تقدمة سواعد اخواننا وابنائنا العرب , الى الامام وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه نفع 
للامة الاسلامية والعربية


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أود التعبير عن خالص تحياتي و تقديري للإخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى و أتمنى أن يكون سببا في نشر العلم و إفادة الناس
أنا طارق من القاهرة و مقيم بالسعودية حاليا و قد قمت بتصنيع ماكينة cnc منذ سبع سنوات من الألف الى الياء من ميكانيكا و الكترونيات و باستخدام خامات عاديه جدا و يمكنني التعاون معكم للإفادة والإستفادة 
وأرجوا أن نتعلم ونعمل معا بروح الفريق التي للأسف نفقدها في بلدنا الحبيب مصر

وشكرا و في انتظار ردودكم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتي في الله
لماذا لا نقوم بتكوين فريق عمل و ننشيء شركة لتصنيع هذه الماكينات و نقوم على تطويرها حتى نتواكب مع مستوى الماكينات الغربيه و نترجم مجهوداتنا الى فوائد عمليه و ماديه فإن عدم وجود العائد المادي هو السبب الرئيسي للمل و التخلي عن البحث الجاد و دعونا نتكلم بواقعية كل شيء في الدنيا يحتاج إلى المال فهو عصب الحياه و بعدين ايه المانع ان احنا بالبلدي نتلم مع بعض و نأكل من طبق واحد و بعدين اللي عاوز يتعلم احنا تحت أمره بس لازم يكون فيه مقابل إما بأن يدفع ليتعلم أو بأن يتعاون و يعمل معنا صح و لا أنا غلطان يا سادة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (17 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
هل هناك طريقه أسرع و أفضل من أن نترك رسالة ثم ننتظر الرد عليها بعد مده و يمكن يتأخر الرد بحيث نتواصل مع المهتمين بنفس المجال تواصل مباشر في نفس اللحظه و شكرا


----------



## fractaledge3 (17 فبراير 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أود التعبير عن خالص تحياتي و تقديري للإخوة القائمين على هذا المنتدى و أتمنى أن يكون سببا في نشر العلم و إفادة الناس
> أنا طارق من القاهرة و مقيم بالسعودية حاليا و قد قمت بتصنيع ماكينة cnc منذ سبع سنوات من الألف الى الياء من ميكانيكا و الكترونيات و باستخدام خامات عاديه جدا و يمكنني التعاون معكم للإفادة والإستفادة
> وأرجوا أن نتعلم ونعمل معا بروح الفريق التي للأسف نفقدها في بلدنا الحبيب مصر
> ...



السلام عليكم اخي بلال 
مرحبا بك و شكراً على مشاركتك و على تلك الاخبار الرائعة 
ارجوا منك ان تشاركنا ايضاً ببعض المعلومات عن تلك التجربة و ببعض الصور للماكينة التي قمت بتصنيعها اذا امكنك ذلك مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.
انا ايضاً متواجد حالياً في جدة و من الممكن التواصل و التعاون

اسامة حسين


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 فبراير 2009)

نيولا قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي الفاضل انا طارق مصري مقيم في السعوديه أرجوا التعرف عليك و على مكان مصنع السي ان سي الخاص بك حيث انني عندي خبره منذ 7 سنوات و قمت بتصنيع الماكينه بالكامل و على استعداد للتعاون و العمل معكم ويسعدني ذلك و شكرا


----------



## eahaab (20 فبراير 2009)




----------



## eahaab (20 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررر اخي الكريم على الافاده وبارك الله بك


----------



## plkd (24 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع 
أسأل الله التوفيق للجميع ومجهودطيب والمشروع 
جميل لاكن ألا يمكن إستبدال السيور بتروس لمنع الإهتزاز
لتكن الدقة أجود والحركة أكثر سلاسة


----------



## khaled tawkeel (1 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجازيكم كل خير على المواضيع المهمة دى كلها لاكن ممكن اى مساعدة من اى مهندس موجود انا من مصر وعاوز اتعلم cncفى اى مكان فى مصر معتمد وجزاكم الله كل خير
* توكيل*


----------



## العمدة هيثم الدق (7 مارس 2009)

*هذا هو مشروع تخرجى الذى لم ينتهى بعد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اشكرك على عرض هذا المجهود الرائع لصنع مكينة مصرية
واود ان ابدى اعجابى بهذا العمل الرائع

اخيرا انا طالب ببكلريوس هندسة قسم ميكانيكا ومشروع تخرجنا هذا العام هو عمل ماكينة cnc تشبه تلك التى تفضلت بعرضها من حيث نظرية العمل وقد انتهينا بفضل الله من التصميم النهائى ونحن الان فى طور التصنيع
ولاكن تواجهنا عدة مشاكل فى الكنترول لاننا قسم ميكانيكا وخبرتنا ضعيفة بدوائر الالكترونيات
فهل تسطيع ان تجد لنا وسيلة اتصال بمصنعى تلك المكنة او القائمين عليها الان لكى نستفيد من خبرتهم فى دوائر التحكم واماكن شراء المواتير الخطوية باسعار مناسبة من مصر


----------



## fractaledge3 (17 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي هيثم انشاء الله انا تحت امرك في اي سؤال
بالنسبة للدرايفر يمكنك تصنيعه خصوصا اذا كان لديك بعض الخبرة بالالكترونيات و اليك هذا الموقع وبه معلومات و دوائر كثيرة يمكنك اختيار المناسب لك حسب المكونات المتوفرة
http://pminmo.com/

و لك تحياتي

اسامة حسين

*​*
*


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## omarbadr1 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررر
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## العلم طوق نجاة (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000000 تابعت الموضوع من البداية واشكر الجميع على مجهودهم الواضح واتساءل هل هذه الماكينة اصبحت جاهزة للتسويق التجارى ام انها ما زالت تحت البحث والتطوير وما هى مكونات هذه الماكينة وشكرا خالص شكرى وتقديرى للجميع


----------



## bekaa (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bekaa (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا علي هذه المعلومات الهامه


----------



## bekaa (15 يونيو 2010)

والله يبار ك فيك يا اخي


----------



## رسام2 (5 أبريل 2011)

اللهم بارك في عقول شبابنا واجعلهم دوما بافكار جميلة وطيبة لمصلحة الامة


----------



## المرادى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شاهدت الموضوع من الالف الى الياء وللاسف القائمين عليه تجاهلوه او ربما تعاونوا بعضهم البعض وتركوا الموضوع نتمنى لهم التعاون فى الخير 
ولكن نريد ان نعرف ما توصلو ايه وكيفيه التواصل مع شركتهم والتعامل معاها 
ارجو الافاده ولكم دعواتى


----------



## adel_sebaey1 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

برجاء التواصل للإفادة


----------



## Hicham Wolf (5 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 
لي بعض الإستفسارات أتمنى أن أجد عندك الجواب
أنا أخطط لصنع ماكينة cnc للنقش على لوح خشبي تكون بمقاس 50 * 45 سم
طبعا الماكينة أرغب أن تكون من 3 محاور "3D"
أريدك أن تنصحني في إقتناء المحرك الخطوي المناسب والسلس في التعامل معه + Router Motor المناسب
* حسب معرفتي أنه المشروع متكون من 3 أجزاء
-الحاسب "برنامج تشغيل الماكينة"
- الإنترفاس . هل صناعتها صعبة .؟
- الجزئ الأخير وهو الماكينة 
+
أريد أن أركز على الجزئ الأخير وهو تصميم الماكينة وتركيبها . هل عند وضع مخطط من عندي لن أواجه أي صعوبة في عملها فيما بعد ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Hicham Wolf (5 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا 
لي بعض الإستفسارات أتمنى أن أجد عندك الجواب
أنا أخطط لصنع ماكينة cnc للنقش على لوح خشبي تكون بمقاس 50 * 45 سم
طبعا الماكينة أرغب أن تكون من 3 محاور "3D"
أريدك أن تنصحني في إقتناء المحرك الخطوي المناسب والسلس في التعامل معه + Router Motor المناسب
* حسب معرفتي أنه المشروع متكون من 3 أجزاء
-الحاسب "برنامج تشغيل الماكينة"
- الإنترفاس . هل صناعتها صعبة .؟
- الجزئ الأخير وهو الماكينة 
+
أريد أن أركز على الجزئ الأخير وهو تصميم الماكينة وتركيبها . هل عند وضع مخطط من عندي لن أواجه أي صعوبة في عملها فيما بعد ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## bersto (5 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*اخي طبقا للهدف من الماكينة اختر السبندل او الروتر كما ذكرت وانصحك ان تجرب الماكينة اولا بقلم جاف ثم تشتري الروتر او غيره حتي لا تجرب بمبالغ كبيرة فاصنعها بسيطة ثم طورها جانب جانب واترك الجانب البرمجي وانصحك باستعمال برنامج mach3 فهو رائع وسيفي بالغرض وملحوظة اذا كنت ستأكل عيش من وراءها اوصيك ونفسي بشراء البرنامج حتي يطيب الرزق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## kim113 (17 أغسطس 2012)

اخى الكريم لو عندك استعداد للتعاون انا محتاج برمجة للروتر اللى انت بتتكلم عنه


----------



## مكتب الشافعى (23 أكتوبر 2012)

*طلب مساعدة من فضلك مطلوب اعدل رسم مقاسات تخريم ؟*

السلام عليكم من فضلك الاتى :
1- لدى رسمة هندسية للتخريم على خشب و عايز اعدل على مقاستها
مين يقوم لى بالموضوع دة علما انى من اسكندرية ؟
2- كيفية تحويل او تعامل الراوتر من صور الثلاثية الابعاد ؟
035740777
[email protected]
مع الشكر لمن يقدم المشورة او يتعاون


----------



## Khalid000 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عاوز اشتري cnc router للحفر على الاخشاب والابواب الخشبية والبلاستيك وقد تلقيت عدة عروض من شركات صينية ولكن للاسف ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية للاختيار
ممكن تساعدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا
خالد من السعودية


----------



## محمدعطية 2012 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------

